# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  video how to increse your wireless range

## giannhs1984gr

http://www.poetv.com/video.php?vid=12451


το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## whitehat

Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι τον καιρό των dial-up (αχ τι μου θυμίζεις...)
ένας φίλος μου που ήταν μακριά απο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ, έβαζε το κινητό του (κάνοντας μια κλήση)
πάνω στο modem και ΜΟΝΟ τότε πατούσε να κάνει κλήση το modem.
Αλλιώς δεν εμπαινε με τίποτα!!

Τώρα αυτό μου φαίνεται κάπως υπερβολικό. Το άλλο άκρο του utp δεν ήταν συνδεδεμένο πουθενά
και η wi-fi κάρτα το χρησιμοποιούσε σαν κεραία??  ::

----------


## giannhs1984gr

ισως σαν επαγωγη κατι?  ::   ::  

λειτουργει σιγουρα σαν πηνιο αλλα πως.. ειδωμεν το βραδυ

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Μας δουλεύει ο τύπος  ::

----------


## septic

οποιος το δοκιμασει να μας δωσει τα χαρακτηριστικα απο το μπολ μετα....
και απο που το αγορασε να κανουμε καμια ομαδικη...

----------


## GeorBe

Σίγουρα είναι απάτη το βίντεο.
Που συνδέει το UTP καλώδιο επάνω στο PC? Το μόνο σημείο που μπορεί να το βάλει, είναι η Ethernet κάρτα.
Τι σχέση έχει όμως η Ethernet κάρτα με την Ασύρματη κάρτα? ΚΑΜΙΑ.

----------


## mojiro

το έκανα και δε δούλεψε...
έβαλα όμως drivers για το CAT9 utp και πήγε σφαίρα!

----------


## nmout

> έβαλα όμως drivers για το CAT9 utp


κανενα λινκ?

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> έβαλα όμως drivers για το CAT9 utp
> 
> 
> κανενα λινκ?


Είναι beta drivers under NDA

----------


## BillGeo

Α!

Πολυ καλο, το δοκιμασα και εδωσε λιγο σημα.
Αλλα ειδα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα οταν συνδεσα το utp στη καφετιερα στην κουζινα,
και ακομα καλυτερα οταν ταυτοχρονα αναψα και τον θερμοσιφωνα!

 ::

----------


## cliff

Παιδια εχω μια ερωτησουλα. Αμα αντη για phone βαλω το laptop μεσα λετε να πιασει σημα?

----------


## BillGeo

> Παιδια εχω μια ερωτησουλα. Αμα αντη για phone βαλω το laptop μεσα λετε να πιασει σημα?


Και βεβαια μπορεις.

Μπορεις επισης να βαλεις μεσα στο μπολ μια ωραια χωριατικη σαλατα και να απολαυσεις το γευμα σου οσο σερφαρεις στο νετ.

----------


## nuke

προσπερνάω το γεγονός ότι το τοπικ επανέρχεται κάθε χρόνο από το '07 και λέω το εξής :

οι μισοί που διάβασαν το τοπικ έψαξαν για το μπολ και έκαναν δοκιμές. οι άλλοι μισοί το έχουν ήδη δοκιμάσει

α ρε αγουμουναρα κάψιμο  ::

----------

